# newbie needs help



## Maddrox (Jan 26, 2008)

First off i'd like to say hi to everyone.

Im new to keeping a marine aquarium and i need a couple things cleared up. Right now my setup consists of:
-33 gallon aquarium
-living sea hydrometer/thermometer
-Stealth 150watt heater
-Coralife lunar aqualight deluxe lights
-Eheim filter
-Koralia power head

I still have to purchase water and live rock. Ive been doing my research but haven't found consistant answers for the following questions:

Cycle - how long after i place water and rock in my tank will it start?

During cycle should i be running everything(filter, powerhead, etc..) and changing lighting(switching from lunar lighting, etc..) as if fish were inside?

The best way to mix salt?

My lights have the bright white bulbs, lunar lights and LEDs. i am planning on keeping fish and coral, what are good lighting times? when should i change white to lunar, lunar to LED, and LED to lunar etc..?

Any help would be greatly appreceiated.

thanks.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't know anything about marine but you have come to the right place...

Wilson or wtac will be able to help you, so can Rodeo.

Good luck.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Just a Q, is the equiment new and have original packaging? If so, return the canister filter and get an AquaClear 60 or 110. It would be much easier using an HOB filter for the chemical media as it would be a MUCH simpler manner in changing carbon or any other chemical media compared to a canister filter. 

Since you are starting out w/an unsumped system, the only HOB skimmer that would trust and perform consisently is made by Deltec. The MCE300 would be the one to use but at a cost of $292.95 @JL Aquatics. Very reliable, consistent skimming, no honking ugly pump in the aquarium to feed it and will not all of a sudden overflow and drain the tank and soak the floor like other HOB skimmers. If that's a bit much to invest at this point, you will have to compensate for nutrient export by using carbon and PO4 absorbing media to help keep problematic algae to a manageable state as well as water changes. Again, changing media in a HOB filter is much easier than having to crack open, change media and prime a canister filter .

Making new salt water (NSW) is pretty simple. Ideally you sould be using RO/DI (reverse osmisis/de-ionized) water as it's the purest and cleanest form of water that you are going on the hobbiest level. Use a heater to warm it up to the desired water teperature (77-80*F) and gradually add salt until you get to a salinity of 1.023-1.024. If you have an air pump or powerhead, agitating/fizzing up the water will incorporate some O2 and help dissolve the salt. Once it has cleared up, then you can add it to the aquarium.

Note: The salinity I recommend is lower than the ideal 1.025 but on a 35gal, a water drop of 2" will raise the salinity from 1.023 to 1.025 as only water evaporates and salt remains.

Depending on where you live, you can use tap water in the Toronto area but keep in mind that the extra "contaminants" can fuel unwanted algae growth as the system goes through the "cycling" process as well as dwn the road. I recommend that you do it "by the book" as the extra expense and effort in doing so will only increase your chances of success. The marine hobby is expensive enough and we all want to minimize losses and frustration and maximize enjoyment . 

Once everything is set-up and running, the cycling process starts after you liverock (LR). The degree of die-off from the LR will depend on how long it has been out of water from where you bought it until it gets into the water as well as the amount of visible life that's on the LR. Like freshwater cycling, it will go through ammonia to nitrite and then nitrate. 

While you are awaiting ammonia and nitrite to become ZERO, keep the lights off, especially the "white" lights as there isn't anything that will utilize the light energy except for algae. We want to keep that to a manageable state if not minimize it. Actinics are fine to have on. If there is some life on the LR, no more than 2 hrs w/the white lights.

How long will it take? If I had the answer, I'd be wealthier than Bill Gates...LOL! All I can say is test, test, test and keep a log book of the results and everything that you do. This method will help others help you if you run into issues as you are getting your feet wet...figuratively...LOL!

That should get you started on what to expect but please take your time researching and ask as many Q's so that you have a game plan and expectation as it's coming together. This will prepare you for the neat things that delevelop as, IMHO, the first SW is like having your first child or as I call it "first baby syndrome"...LOL! Every little "new thing" will cause some degree of alarm and knowing where to go and who to ask will help explain the new discovery.

That's all the sage advice I can give at this point of your journey. All the best and have fun in the process


----------



## Maddrox (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help Wtac. The filter was opened already so im just going to keep it, but ill keep your advice in mind should i get more into the hobby and decide to get a second tank. The skimmer i was planning on getting maybe a month~month n a half after i get everything setup, just doing water changes until i get one.


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

Have sent you a PM


----------

